# This is disapointing



## roastedspleen (Aug 11, 2011)

I have come to the realization that i probably shouldnt get a tegu yet. Im 13 and about to begin school in a few days. I still want a reptule but i dont think i can get a tegu yet. I already put 75$ down for a tegu tho so what do i do?


----------



## james.w (Aug 11, 2011)

Sell your deposit. There is someone looking for a female B&W.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm sorry dude, that sucks. At least you realized this BEFORE you got the tegu. Bearded dragons make great pets and are super easy to look after, as are ball pythons. Those are the two reptiles I recommend in your situation. I was 13 when I got my ball python (he was a birthday present) and I love Mr. S to death.


----------



## james.w (Aug 11, 2011)

Get a snake, they are less maintenance than a lizard.


----------



## adam1120 (Aug 12, 2011)

When I was 12 a leapoard gecko was my first reptile its easy to maintain and will get u into that routine of feeding daily untill u get the hang of it and maybe next summer if u think ur ready a tegu if not a beardie always a great pet


----------



## roastedspleen (Aug 12, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a bearded dragon instead now that i think of it and how do i sell a deposit? My tegu i made a deposit on was prefered male black nose tegu


----------



## Vermundor (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd suggest getting a bearded dragon. I got one when I was twelve and I still love him and all of his quirkiness. They never fail to amaze you and make you laugh. Like everyone else said, you can sell the deposit. Someone will probably buy it within that week.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 12, 2011)

is your deposit for next year? I may buy it pm me.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 12, 2011)

Well first, let me say that selling your deposit instead of getting him is an incredibly mature move on your part. It's much better than trying to take care of something that you just can't exactly handle at the moment. You should definitely go with a beardie if you're still looking for a lizard. I know with all of the people whose deposits were cancelled it shouldn't be too hard to pass on a male blacknose. Good luck!


----------



## roastedspleen (Aug 12, 2011)

How exactly does selling my deposit work?What else is dissapointing is that i was too lazy to notice i spelled dissapointing..

What else is dissapointing is that i was too lazy to notice i spelled dissapointing..


----------



## james.w (Aug 12, 2011)

Just post on here and other forums you have a 2011 deposit for sale. After someone contacts you, you need to contact Bobby to let him know.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 12, 2011)

Like I said just pm me I would be happy to take over the deposit.


----------



## james.w (Aug 12, 2011)

spark678 said:


> Like I said just pm me I would be happy to take over the deposit.



It is for a 2011 hatchling.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thats exactly what I am looking for. Just waiting on his reply.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have to say I have two beardeddragons and they are my favorite lizards that I own.


----------

